# cast net pro



## water bouy (Jul 31, 2018)

https://www.reddit.com/r/BetterEveryLoop/comments/93as2k/netscape/?st=JK9OCMC3&sh=eebdfb1c


----------



## lovedr79 (Jul 31, 2018)

DANG! that thing would be all balled up, knotted up with me saying a few colorful words.


----------



## onthewater102 (Jul 31, 2018)

WHUT!!!!????!


----------



## Jim (Aug 1, 2018)

Some of the comments! :LOL2:


----------



## gnappi (Aug 1, 2018)

I threw a cast net just once. One of the lead weights hit my gonads so hard I STILL wince when I see someone throw one. There's nothing in the water I can't get with a rod and reel or a few bucks so I leave nets alone


----------



## lovedr79 (Aug 1, 2018)

i used to could throw a normal sized one. but i tried a small one a few weeks ago at the beach. i need lots more practice as its been 15 years since i tried to throw one.


----------



## eshaw (Aug 1, 2018)

I use them quite a bit to gather bait fish but that guy has been doing it a while!


----------



## KMixson (Aug 1, 2018)

He has had practice. I can throw a 6 foot net with ease, but the one he is using would would take me a while to learn.


----------



## LDUBS (Aug 1, 2018)

lovedr79 said:


> DANG! that thing would be all balled up, knotted up with me saying a few colorful words.



Same here. I'm the guy who lost half his line to a backlash -- and I was trolling. :shock:


----------



## handyandy (Aug 6, 2018)

dang that is impressive I have two six footers and a heavier eight footer, eight footer is about my limit of what I can throw decently.


----------



## WiskeyJaR (Aug 12, 2018)

I wonder if he could throw a "perfect" net like that twice in a row?


----------

